# Repurifying silver



## Lambskin (Jul 12, 2011)

I noticed in Hoke it was mentioned that at the time repurifying silver was not economical. I am wondering if in this day and time if it is still not economical. Should silver just be refined for the inquartation process or is it economical to repurify it to fine silver?


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 12, 2011)

That depends on the form which your silver was in. If it is hallmarked or in the form of an internationally recognised coin then I would say no it isn't worth repurifying, but, if its contained within contact points or an undefined purity then refining is worthwhile, especially if you are getting the raw materials free or for a very low price, as you suggest, the first refining can be almost free if you use them for inquartation, cement out the silver and then electronically part to 9999


----------



## Lambskin (Jul 12, 2011)

martyn111 said:


> That depends on the form which your silver was in. If it is hallmarked or in the form of an internationally recognised coin then I would say no it isn't worth repurifying, but, if its contained within contact points or an undefined purity then refining is worthwhile, especially if you are getting the raw materials free or for a very low price, as you suggest, the first refining can be almost free if you use them for inquartation, cement out the silver and then electronically part to 9999


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 13, 2011)

Hoke treated silver with some contempt, but I suggest to you that you not do so. She was addressing the goldsmith that viewed silver as nothing more than a trace element in some of his alloys. You should view it differently. It becomes the carrier of both platinum and palladium, which are common constituents in dental alloys. If you do not part silver in a silver cell, you will most likely not be able to recover those elements without considerable difficulty. 

Harold


----------



## Lambskin (Jul 13, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Hoke treated silver with some contempt, but I suggest to you that you not do so. She was addressing the goldsmith that viewed silver as nothing more than a trace element in some of his alloys. You should view it differently. It becomes the carrier of both platinum and palladium, which are common constituents in dental alloys. If you do not part silver in a silver cell, you will most likely not be able to recover those elements without considerable difficulty.
> 
> Harold


Thanks Harold, I am trying to piece together what information I can on building a silver cell. 

Ken


----------

